# POLL: What do you wear during shows?



## witz1976 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am in the process of trying to offer a special for the IAP, however due to the vast array or various garments, I am looking for your help. 

So tell me, what do you wear when you are at a show??


----------



## markgum (Sep 4, 2011)

if I were ready for the show circuit, I have voted accordingly.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 4, 2011)

I wear a fishing shirt.

John


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Summer months, I wear embrordered polo shirts and fashion shorts.
Fall and Winter, I wear pinpoint oxfords, Pima cotton button downs with either khaki, blue or black dress pants.

I am pretty much set on embroidered shirts, but I would like to find high quality jackets. So far, the ones I have found are of very poor quality.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 4, 2011)

On the polo shirts, I have two preferences. Cotton Izods for the cooler Spring Shows and Under Armour for the much hotter shows.

Three days in the hard summer heat is misery in the wrong shirt (actually, I always have a back up shirt under the table). It is very difficult to make high end sales with a shirt that looks like a wet, smelly dish towel.


----------



## Rick P (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a lot of Tattoo work and the only shirt with buttons that isn't flannel that I own is a guide shirt(long sleeve fishing shirt). I wear it and a good pare of cargo pants, Alaska's version of a suit and tie. No one should be subjected to seeing my legs so shorts are out.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 4, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> It is very difficult to make high end sales with a shirt that looks like a wet, smelly dish towel.



<makes note to look this up on Snopes>


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 4, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Summer months, I wear embrordered polo shirts and fashion shorts.
> Fall and Winter, I wear pinpoint oxfords, Pima cotton button downs with either khaki, blue or black dress pants.



what he said....


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 4, 2011)

I use to set up shop at Renaissance Faires...  and when working them, you have to wear period attire...   and that was a shirt and Kilt...  :laugh:

I don't do faires anymore after this year.  The patrons only have enough money for the ticket in, some food, and beer.  

So believe I will be wearing denim oxford's  in either long sleeve in winter, and short sleeve in the summer.


----------



## jallan (Sep 4, 2011)

IAP Golf shirt short sleeve three button front
Jallan
www.cedarcreekcustompens.com


----------



## Wooden Affairs (Sep 4, 2011)

I usually wear something that is not as nice as you would expect. I usually go for the rough look. We get a lot of equipment work from the shows so we need to look like we can run equipment. It seem people are more willing to let us look on their land to look for wood if we look more like farm boys. That said we do clean up from what we normally wear.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 4, 2011)

If we re at a Woodturning Symposium or club meeting other than our own we wear Polo shirts with Woodchuck Lathe Tools and our names embroidered on them. If we are at an art show or craft show, I wear usually a nice Hawaiian shirt and slacks if it's summer and just a nice button down shirt and slacks if the show is in the fall or winter or in a real nice pricy venue. Fortunately for me we don't do many shows any more.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 4, 2011)

I actually ordered a chef's shirt with the colors of my banner and my name over the pocket, "Pens by Charley" over the other breast, and the american flag on the sleeve. I decided that if i was going to travel and expect people to pay the prices i want for my work, i should at least look professional. Here is what the banner looks like and the shirt is very similar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thats my grandson, my pen making buddy, in the tent.


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I try to have a professional look to go along with my high prices . Medium khaki pants, green shirt with my feather logo, and over it I put on my leather apron to high light the craftsmanship aspect. Its a good costume and I look the part. I have a picture on my web site at www.scotianpens.com.


----------



## epson (Sep 4, 2011)

Why are the results of these public polls hidden?  I would like to know the answer to help me dress right for the shows.  This is too important to only show to one person.  I was just curious.
Jack


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Sep 4, 2011)

Haven't done too many, but depends on season and venue. Summer (outside) - jeans and short sleeve button down - leather shoes. Fall & Winter (inside) - jeans and long sleeve button down - leather shoes. ALWAYS a pen in the shirt pocket (often folk say "And what pen do YOU use?")


----------



## avbill (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm wearing black dress jeans  polished black shoes,  with a oxford light blue s/s shirt with a darker blue polo underneath. 

My booth colors  black tables with  white walls   (Canopy white)  and tan curtains.  Accented with  colors  of dark blue.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 4, 2011)

epson said:


> Why are the results of these public polls hidden?  I would like to know the answer to help me dress right for the shows.  This is too important to only show to one person.  I was just curious.
> Jack




Jack, 

I hid the results as I am doing a little research.  You will see why soon:wink:
I will say that most people wear polos, with the rest relatively even.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 4, 2011)

Spring shows, a nice button down collar lightly starched, with tan, blue or black slacks or even designer shorts at times, summer shows a collard pull over with designer shorts, fall same as winter but long sleeved, and I'm know for my hats each day I wear a different one.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 4, 2011)

Personally I have typically dressed in a nice button down top two buttons opened.  A nice pair of jeans and shined black dress shoes.  I also wear a nice polo with some nice Chinos.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 4, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Spring shows, a nice button down collar lightly starched, with tan, blue or black slacks or even designer shorts at times, summer shows a collard pull over with designer shorts, fall same as winter but long sleeved, and I'm know for my hats each day I wear a different one.


 
BTW tomorrow will be a dress shirt with pressed jeans, had no Idea it would be in the 60's where I'm at, and it will be teardown day.:biggrin:


----------



## patsikes (Sep 5, 2011)

Button down Hawaiian shirts with my company name embroidered in.


----------

